# covering asbestos with hardie board



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

If I was doing the install i would strip the existing siding from the house. then install new house wrap. and new siding. I just get annoyed about the broken pieces of siding sliding down and getting in the way. I'm sure it can be done. But thats the way I work. BOB


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Same here. I'd recommend removing the old asbestos shingles so you can attach the hardie board right to the sheathing. I would install felt or housewrap (correctly) under the new siding.


----------

